# B1/B2 visa, what should I say at immigration desk?



## dimaqq (Aug 26, 2010)

So I got my B1/B2 visa a couple weeks ago, I applied for telecommuter (b1) and tourist (b2) purposes.

Reason is to saty with my gf who is an in states for a year. I hope to get permission to stay until xmas first and 6 month second time...

Anyway during the interview the consul general told me "I can only authorize you a tourist visa" and "You have to make it clear to immigration officials you are not going to states for work". And then when my passport came back I got b1/b2.

So what should I and what should I better not say at immigration desk when I land in America?

a) telecommuter and tourist,

b) tourist on extended leave from my employer at home,

c) just a tourist?

Any experience greatly appreciated!


----------



## dimaqq (Aug 26, 2010)

Nobody? I'm going on Monday! Pretty-please...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally I am a big fan of truth when it comes to situations such as yours. It eliminates the possibility to get tangles in conflicting statements if there is a secondary interview. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

When it comes to passing through any country's reception committee, the less said, the better. If they ask you why you are coming, tell them the truth - you are coming to visit your girlfriend, who is there working legally for a year. You would like to stay with her until the Christmas season. Worry about getting an extension later, and not on your first arrival.

Immigration's primary concerns are that you are not coming to the US to steal one of their jobs within the US by working illegally, and that you are not a terrorist.


----------

